# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  به روز رسانی گریدویو بدون ریفرش صفحه

## mohammadsoltani

با سلامفرض کنید یک رکوردی در یک جدول از دیتابیس ذخیره شد،می خواستم گرید ویوی من که به کاربر نمایش داده شده است،به طور خودکار داده هایش به روز شود،بدون اینکه صفحه ریفرش گردد؟با تشکر محمد سلطانی

----------


## masiha68

http://www.yiiframework.com/forum/in...iew-with-ajax/

----------

